# Pictures of shotguns



## BRADL (Jan 9, 2013)

Let's see some pics of your duck hunting shotgun and information about it.


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 9, 2013)

Remington 887. Still rocking the pump action


----------



## BRADL (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice gun Mickeys 250 .


----------



## dsanders (Jan 9, 2013)

Benelli m2, it's new but I'm really liking this gun


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 9, 2013)

BRADL said:


> Nice gun Mickeys 250 .



Thanks. I really like it. I was gonna buy me a semi auto but i got it as a gift so i cant complain. It's got that "armor lok" coating on it so its pretty tough. Won't scratch or rust.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 9, 2013)

still rocking the ole punt gun my grandfather gave me!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFriRcIwqNU

Mod's, I believe this to be my best guess at PG.  If it is over the line, please don't kick me out.  I had a long day at the office, and this makes me smile.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFriRcIwqNU


----------



## canecutter1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Remington 11-87


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

My Benelli Supernova. Still rocking the pump as well.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 10, 2013)

I like to see blood on my gun


----------



## JLG ANGUS (Jan 10, 2013)

Benelli Super Vinci dipped in Bottomland camo.........


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I like to see blood on my gun



Have you gotten those nosebleeds under control yet?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 10, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Have you gotten those nosebleeds under control yet?



Yea! Tampons they are great. My wife is starting to get mad but its ok


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 10, 2013)

jlg angus said:


> benelli super vinci dipped in bottomland camo.........



nice


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 10, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Yea! Tampons they are great. My wife is starting to get mad but its ok



nice...


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

JLG ANGUS said:


> Benelli Super Vinci dipped in Bottomland camo.........



Who did the dipping?


----------



## BRADL (Jan 10, 2013)

Everyone has really nice shotguns.Keep the pics coming !


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2013)

Benelli Vinci


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2013)

Benelli M1.  I love this camo.  I just installed a Sure Cycle recoil spring and magazine tube kit.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2013)

Another Vinci.  I've got 3 Vinci's and a Super Vinci.  Don't have any other pictures on my phone.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 10, 2013)

Browning Maxus


----------

